
Just for fun: Wikipedia entry about Ron Conway - ereldon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_conway
======
pg
that's for *rob* conway

~~~
ereldon
yeah, it's mismarked -- i don't see any other entry for ron conway.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=ron+conway&fulltext;=Search

